
Training a real robot to play Puckworld with reinforcement learning - mlurp
https://www.declanoller.com/2019/03/27/training-a-real-robot-to-play-puckworld-with-reinforcement-learning/
======
mlurp
I trained a robot to learn to play the game "puckworld" using RL (Q learning
with experience replay, using pytorch). I had done some RL stuff before, but
didn't appreciate how hard it could be getting something physical to work for
the timescales necessary to do RL.

Please let me know if you have any questions or feedback!

